# Anyone else being stalked by Herbalife{rs}?



## Zombialja Bones (Jul 8, 2017)

I've always been against Herbalife, but can't shake their agents/sellers to save my life.

It has gotten that bad, that I've had two guys following me for a good half mile from the gym to my office before one of them cut in front of me and asked if I knew who he was. The second one was still behind me. Honestly, I thought I was getting robbed, then saw the HERBALIFE name tags on their shirts. 

Got harassed in the gym until the owner had them escorted out, only to have new recruts follow suit. Luckily they got completely blacklisted from that gym.

Etc., etc..

They are the shit nutrition shakeologist versions of Jehovah's witnesses. 

I take that back, JW don't seem half as bad. :32 (9):


----------



## NbleSavage (Jul 8, 2017)

If two blokes flanked me on the street the one in front is getting a broken jaw and I'm stepping behind him to consider how I'll put the other's lights out - don't care what kind of logo is on yer shirt.

Why they after you in particular? I'd guess lots of easier targets at the gym and on the street. Have you told 'em straight away to piss off?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 8, 2017)

Next time they approach you scream rape of grab your noobs and yell as loud as you can don't touch me like that.

They will never bother you again


----------



## Zombialja Bones (Jul 8, 2017)

NbleSavage said:


> If two blokes flanked me on the street the one in front is getting a broken jaw and I'm stepping behind him to consider how I'll put the other's lights out - don't care what kind of logo is on yer shirt.
> 
> Why they after you in particular? I'd guess lots of easier targets at the gym and on the street. Have you told 'em straight away to piss off?



I was honestly too taken aback by the whole thing to react, panicked a bit (by a bit, I mean A LOT) when I noticed they've slowed down their pace when I slowed down, sped it up when I made a few faster steps - the whole time I kept thinking I'm getting robbed, then to my annoyance, saw the green tag. 

I made the retarded mistake of unknowingly adding one of those herbalifers to my IG (which for most part is private, but his tagline on the IG page was classified as nothing out of the ordinary,  simply "personal trainer" and yes, my fault completely for not checking the person properly), he happens to live in the same building as my nephew and his girlfriend (she got bombarded by him, too later on).

As soon as I confirmed him, I literally had the whole Herbalife crew spamming me with reqs, PMs, tracked down my personal FB acc and continued to spam me there until the point when the being followed incident happened. Since I confirmed him he had access to my whereabouts and I'm sure these critters have a whole stalking hunting ground laid out to bug people with Herbalife stuff. 

Kind of the breaking point.


----------



## Beezy (Jul 8, 2017)

https://youtu.be/z-jrALajXrI


----------



## Zombialja Bones (Jul 8, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> Next time they approach you scream rape of grab your noobs and yell as loud as you can don't touch me like that.
> 
> They will never bother you again



That might be the best idea, tbh..


----------



## Beezy (Jul 8, 2017)

It's an extremely bias, but really entertaining doc about Herbalife.


----------



## Zombialja Bones (Jul 8, 2017)

Beezy said:


> https://youtu.be/z-jrALajXrI



Will definitely check this out..


----------



## Zombialja Bones (Jul 8, 2017)

Beezy said:


> It's an extremely bias, but really entertaining doc about Herbalife.



Basically this company is a scamfest of epic proportions atop of having a shit product!? Like who does that...................

I'm more insulted people are falling for this shit and are naive to the point where their bank accounts are dried up.


----------



## DF (Jul 8, 2017)

Welcome to UG


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 8, 2017)

DF said:


> Welcome to UG



DF is confused and lost


----------



## Beezy (Jul 8, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> DF is confused and lost



Lmao it's still early in the real world (Eastern Daylight Time)


----------



## Zombialja Bones (Jul 8, 2017)

DF said:


> Welcome to UG



The best place to be...


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jul 8, 2017)

Honestly, I had never heard of them until now. Sounds like a bunch of turds. Restraining order would be both embarrassing and a deterant for future encounters.


----------



## Zombialja Bones (Jul 8, 2017)

BigSwolePump said:


> Honestly, I had never heard of them until now. Sounds like a bunch of turds. Restraining order would be both embarrassing and a deterant for future encounters.



A restraining order would only work if they physically harmed me - stalking isn't enough to warrant it.. *yeah, I tried going that route*


----------



## BRICKS (Jul 8, 2017)

Zombialja Bones said:


> I've always been against Herbalife, but can't shake their agents/sellers to save my life.
> 
> It has gotten that bad, that I've had two guys following me for a good half mile from the gym to my office before one of them cut in front of me and asked if I knew who he was. The second one was still behind me. Honestly, I thought I was getting robbed, then saw the HERBALIFE name tags on their shirts.
> 
> ...



My wife would have tazed them both...or they would have been looking at the business end of her Kimber.
She doesn't always carry, but I know she always has that evil little cattle prod in her purse.


----------



## Beezy (Jul 8, 2017)

BRICKS said:


> My wife would have tazed them both...or they would have been looking at the business end of her Kimber.
> She doesn't always carry, but I know she always has that evil little cattle prod in her purse.



I would pay to see that.
We don't have them here, we have the Primerica Financial Services and candlelight pyramid schemes.


----------



## DaddyD (Jul 8, 2017)

BigSwolePump said:


> Honestly, I had never heard of them until now. Sounds like a bunch of turds. Restraining order would be both embarrassing and a deterant for future encounters.



They're a multilevel marketing company, aka a pyramid scheme. Of course they steadfastly deny that accusation, as all pyramid schemes do, but ironically when they try to define themselves they basically give the text book definition of a pyramid scheme, lol. 

They are one of the more popular, and seemingly more evil multilevel marketing companies (They like to target and exploit the poor latino communities). You've probably heard of some of the other big name guys like Mary Kay, AdvoCare, Avon, Vetco Marketing (the demo guys selling cutco knives at your local Costco), Rodan + Fields, Beachbody, etc.


----------



## Zombialja Bones (Jul 9, 2017)

BRICKS said:


> My wife would have tazed them both...or they would have been looking at the business end of her Kimber.
> She doesn't always carry, but I know she always has that evil little cattle prod in her purse.



So how big of a purse are we talking about?

I envision her pulling a cannon on them, forget a tazer.. 



DaddyD said:


> They're a multilevel marketing company, aka a pyramid scheme. Of course they steadfastly deny that accusation, as all pyramid schemes do, but ironically when they try to define themselves they basically give the text book definition of a pyramid scheme, lol.
> 
> They are one of the more popular, and seemingly more evil multilevel marketing companies (They like to target and exploit the poor latino communities). You've probably heard of some of the other big name guys like Mary Kay, AdvoCare, Avon, Vetco Marketing (the demo guys selling cutco knives at your local Costco), Rodan + Fields, Beachbody, etc.



That cult also extends to a vast part of EU, only people haven't come to the realization they're being scammed and pulled into something dark.


----------

